# Toilet training



## LoopyLouLou37 (3 mo ago)

Hey I’m lou and I’ve got a 8 month old called willow! I really need help toilet training her she just won’t go outside and is doing it all in the house everywhere! I just don’t no what to do with her! I was gonna get a dog trainer and also put a post up to see if anyone else in the walsall west midland area has a puppy they could bring round and maybe show her the way! Advice pls as I’m getting desperate and just don’t no what to do! Thanx lou xxx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Unfortunately there are no short cuts to house training and it sounds like this is where your pup thinks she is meant to go and she is not going to follow and example from another puppy. Does she ever go outside? On walks?


----------

